# Can't open BIOS .rom files



## Static319 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey everyone, for quite some time now I've been getting frequent BSOD's and I thought maybe updating my BIOS drivers would help. I downloaded ASUS A8S-X BIOS drivers, but can't open them because they're in .rom format. So can someone please tell me how I can open . ROM files? Thanks in advance.


----------



## seekermeister (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't mean to be smart, but if you have to ask this question, then you are not ready to flash a bios. It is risky and should only be done when necessary, and only when you thoroughly understand the procedure and backing up the bios. I doubt that this is the cause of your BSODs, but if you are convinced otherwise, then I would either recommend more study, or take it to a shop.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's EXTREMELY unlikely that it's the BIOS. I have to go with the previous opinion, you are playing with fire if you don't do the job correctly.

Why don't you try to diagnose what is actually causing the BSOD instead of just randomly updating things?


----------



## Static319 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have literally tried every method on the planet to fix this BSOD, you name it and I've tried it, and yet it still happens. So updating the BIOS's is the only thing left I really didn't do. Is there anyone that can help me out opening .ROM files?

EDIT: 0x000000EA is the problem that pops up in the BSOD. How can I diagnose it?


----------



## batharoy (Sep 13, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q293078


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hard to imagine this one being the BIOS, but whatever floats your boat...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you want to go ahead with the update then see here: http://support.asus.com/technicaldocuments/technicaldocuments.aspx?root=198&SLanguage=en-us
AsusUpdate can also be downloaded from the Asus Support site from the BIOS Utilities section: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

I think its risky, and I'd be leaning toward a memory issue and maybe testing it.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> Hard to imagine this one being the BIOS, but whatever floats your boat...


Don't you mean "whatever *anchors* your boat"?


----------



## Static319 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ive tried the microsoft site for the problem before, that didn't help. I just turned off AGP fast writes off, and that dind't help either. 

EDIT: Does anyone know where I can download the actual BIOS driver for A8S-X mobo, because every driver I look for is only sound and nothing else.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

How about the Asus site, link above?

The BIOS is not a driver.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

This is a clearcut video card driver problem, and has nothing to do with bios...if you cannot get the driver accepted or to run right, then the card is probably toast.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Rich-M said:


> This is a clearcut video card driver problem, and has notning to do with bios...if you cannot get the driver accepted or to run right, then the card is probably toast.


Don't spoil the party, Rich. 
I'm waiting for him to re-register with a new nic and ask "Hey guys, my computer won't POST. I can't imagine why..."

I'll go grab some popcorn.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

prunejuice said:


> Don't spoil the party, Rich.
> I'm waiting for him to re-register with a new nic and ask "Hey guys, my computer won't POST. I can't imagine why..."
> 
> I'll go grab some popcorn.


Ooops, sorry!


----------



## Static319 (Jul 20, 2006)

prunejuice said:


> Don't spoil the party, Rich.
> I'm waiting for him to re-register with a new nic and ask "Hey guys, my computer won't POST. I can't imagine why..."
> 
> I'll go grab some popcorn.


Oh yeah you're funny. Get out of my thread if you have nothing to say and stop spamming. This is a problem I've had for a while now and I've tried every method out there, and I dont think the video card is toast, because I bought it a couple of months ago and have never done anything to it. I just turned AGP fastwrites off and the problem is still happening. And out of this whole thread, noone can answer one question: how do you open .rom files so I can update my BIOS drivers? 

EDIT: Triple6, I could only find the audio drivers off of the official ASUS website for the A8S-X.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

They can't answer the question, because you *DON'T* open the .ROM files! For some reason you choose to ignore the solution, such as presented in post #7. Obviously, you download it from Asus, since it's an Asus motherboard.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Direct Link to BIOS file: ftp://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket939/A8S-X/0501.zip
Direct Link to Windows bsed Flash Utility: ftp://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/flash/AsusUpdt61001.zip

And its definitely avaiable from the Asus site if you use my links above.


----------



## seekermeister (Jun 20, 2006)

I wouldn't use a Windows based utility since he could easily have a BSOD in the middle of the flash.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

DOS based flash Utility: ftp://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/flash/AFUDOS221.zip
Instructions: http://support.asus.com/technicaldocuments/technicaldocuments.aspx?root=198&SLanguage=en-us Select the AFUDOS method.

When making the disk they say to go through My Computer and format it. They left out the part that you need to select the option that say to Make a MS-DOS Start-up Disk.

Or use the EZ-Flash method.


----------



## Static319 (Jul 20, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> DOS based flash Utility: ftp://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/flash/AFUDOS221.zip
> Instructions: http://support.asus.com/technicaldocuments/technicaldocuments.aspx?root=198&SLanguage=en-us Select the AFUDOS method.
> 
> When making the disk they say to go through My Computer and format it. They left out the part that you need to select the option that say to Make a MS-DOS Start-up Disk.
> ...


Thanks Triple6, oh and I only get BSOD when I'm playing 3D games. I've never gotten a BSOD on desktop. I'll upgrade now  .


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Its an SiS chipset based motherboard, the crappiest chipset maker in my opinion. It'll do you a favour if it dies during the flash.

P.S. the only thing ASUS claims the BIOS updates do for your board are to add new CPU support.


----------



## Static319 (Jul 20, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> Its an SiS chipset based motherboard, the crappiest chipset maker in my opinion. It'll do you a favour if it dies during the flash.
> 
> P.S. the only thing ASUS claims the BIOS updates do for your board are to add new CPU support.


 Lol I hope it doesnt die on my during the flash  , I spent a lot of money to upgrade my PC, and all of the parts are brand new. Do you mean that ASUS is the crappiest motherboard maker?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No, I mean that SiS chipsets are junk. But Asus has been having problems lately too.


----------

